# كايرو تريد جروب الوكيل الحصري لشركة زينماس الصينية لمفتتات الأعلاف



## كايرو تريد (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*??????? ??? ???????*









?????? ??????? ?? ??? ???????? ?????? ??????
???? ?????? ???????? ???????
??????
???? ?????? ??????? ??????? ??????? ?????? ??? ????? ??????
????? ?????? ?? ????? ?????? ????? ????? ???????
??? ???? ???? ???? ????? ? ???????? ?? ??????? ??? ????? ????????? ??????? (????? ???????)
???? ?????? ????????? ??? ??????????? ???????? ??? ?? ??? ??????
?? ??? ????? ?????? ??????? ?? ?????? ???????? ???????? ?? ??????? ?????? ????? ??????? ??????? ? ????????
??????? ??? ????? ?????? 1009 ???? 2000
????? ?? ????????? ?? ?????? ???? ??????
www.Cairotrade.com
?? ??????? ??? ?????? ??????????
[email protected]
?? ??? ??????
01007774414 - 002​


----------

